# Anaconda? Please tell me this is not real...



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2013)

Can anybody verify the veracity of this picture? Supposedly caught in North Carolina, but I know that portion of the story is BS. Thoughts? If that thing exists, monsters live amongst us.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ick! No!
Photo shop, please!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2013)

Yup. The lighting of the snake doesn't match the surroundings. Definitely shopped.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 13, 2013)

If not, maybe forced perspective?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2013)

Anacondas can still grow to the size of 30+ feet. Beautiful snakes.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

Fake photo Matt.
*IF* it were real think of the snake steaks you could get from that bugger


----------



## mikewint (Jun 13, 2013)

Matt, you can relax. As far as the image posted below, the caption that generally accompanies it states that the snake in question was found in a lake in Proctor, North Carolina, before being killed and pulled from there by an excavation machine. The snake is generally described as being somewhere around 46 to 98 feet long. There are definite problems with those numbers though, there are no snake species (currently in the world) that grow to anywhere near those lengths, and perhaps more importantly, the snake in the photo is much closer to the camera than any of the other objects in the photo are, thus giving an exaggerated sense of size. 

It is clear though that even with exaggeration, that is a very large snake. The largest snake specimen ever reported (reputably) was a 32-foot-long reticulated python (Python reticulatus) that was caught in Indonesia in the early 1900s. It is likely possible that they could grow larger, but those would be truly exceptional individuals, and even then they wouldn’t approach the sizes that the above snake is described as being. 

The viral photos appear to have originated as part of an Indonesian news article published in late 2012. That article stated that the python was discovered in Indonesia, in the Bangka Belitung Islands province, before being killed and buried.

Accurate statistics for the snake in the above picture are not available. However, when the forced perspective trick is factored in, it seems reasonable to suggest that the snake, while certainly large, was well within the normal size range of snakes found in the region and would have weighed much less than 700 lbs. It should be noted that earlier versions of the message made no such claim for the snake's weight. The weight figure seems to have been added on by whoever made the false Proctor, NC claim.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah...but, what about the meat?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2013)

Readie said:


> Yeah...but, what about the meat?



Rattlesnake is good, so why not...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2013)

Snake.......bacon?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2013)

You bastard, Lucky!  

Now I see the perspective. Likely hanging from the extended arm of the excavator.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2013)

Tastes like chicken, or so I've heard. No matter the perspective, that's still a pretty good sized snake.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Snake.......bacon?



AKA Snacon


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2013)

Would not the head and body hang limp when dead.

Geo


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

It would be in the pan Geo...
Yum.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Rattlesnake is good, so why not...



This is the ultimate road kill


----------



## nincomp (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes this image has doctored. The original photo was of Hogzilla, or was it Bigfoot or Elvis. I forget



mikewint said:


> The snake is generally described as being somewhere around 46 to 98 feet long.


Did he get longer when he was excited?

Watch out mikewint, your brain is showing. You will just confuse the rest of us.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 13, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Would not the head and body hang limp when dead.
> 
> Geo


that's what I thought. Looks like this one still lifts his head. 
Discussed this photo with my wife. She's a biologist, specialised in animal behaviour. She directly noticed the perspective problem(gets those claims all the time) and also thought the snake was not bigger than normal. Hard to tell the species as the drawing on the back is hard to figure out on the photo. Could be either an anaconda or a python.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Would not the head and body hang limp when dead.
> 
> Geo



I can confirm this...............
I've had a prostate op, and my snake is dead, and surely does hang limp!!!!!!!!!
Am I really awake?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 13, 2013)

: Way too much information...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2013)

Snake is from Indonesia and is about 20 -25 Ft long. There were several other pics around the net showing them burying it. Snakes of this size and larger are common in Indonesia. But this is not a record breaker.

NOT from North Carolina.


----------



## nincomp (Jun 13, 2013)

Njaco said:


> NOT from North Carolina.



Thank goodness! I live in North Carolina and ever since I saw this thread, I have been afraid to go near anything with a water connection! Now I can finally go back into my bathroom. You know the saying "You don't appreciate something until it's gone?" Well let me tell you -- that goes double for toilets!

You have no idea how happy my neighbors will be that I no longer need to use that tree right next to their yard (and right in front of their family room windows. ...And their dining room windows ....And their kitchen windows).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's the Snopes version. 
snopes.com: 700-Pound Snake


----------



## Torch (Jun 14, 2013)

http://www.upi.com/blog/2013/05/20/19-foot-python-killed-Florida-man-captures-kills-record-setting-Burmese-python/7191369089897/Might be fake but these guys in Florida were fooling around and noticed a snakes tail sticking out of the bush. 1 guy decides to start pulling the snake out of the bush,turns out it's a 19 ft Burmese python,thing starts wrapping it's body around the guy who then gets a knife and cuts the snakes head off. Since in Florida it's allowed to kill them because it's an invasive animal he got to keep the skin.There's a picture with 3 guys lying head to toe next to the snake.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 14, 2013)

The original Pic posted was attributed to work crews in Indonesia who found the Python in a tree where they killed and burned it. The exact same pic was posted on 13 Nov 2009 stating that the snake (one of two seen) was killed in China by workers clearing land near Guping City in Jiangxi province. The snake was in a mound of soil which the workers were bulldozing


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay that is still one fricken big snake.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2013)

My wife determined it's a netpython (Broghammerus reticulatus), the longest type of snake in the world. The biggest are over 9 meters long. 
An anaconda would not be as long, but much more heavy.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2013)

Indonesian jungle is officially off my camping destination bucket list.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2013)

Marcel said:


> My wife determined it's a netpython (Broghammerus reticulatus), the longest type of snake in the world. The biggest are over 9 meters long.
> An anaconda would not be as long, but much more heavy.



We call them reticulated pythons here, and yes they are the longest, but not heaviest as you say.

We have one at the zoo I volunteer at. I love snakes. Had several pythons and boas as pets before my move. Can't wait to get more.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We call them reticulated pythons here, and yes they are the longest, but not heaviest as you say.
> 
> We have one at the zoo I volunteer at. I love snakes. Had several pythons and boas as pets before my move. Can't wait to get more.


too bad they killed this one, it's a beautiful snake. These big ones are impressive, aren't they?

We've had snakes as well, the last one died a few years ago. The result is now that my son is more afraid of dogs than snakes


----------



## mikewint (Jun 14, 2013)

Vietnam has about 100 different types of snakes. 99 are poisonous and the 100th will crush you. Never saw any cobras in the wild but pit vipers, bamboo vipers, and the "two-step" krait were not uncommon. I did get one pic of a recon unit which had encountered and killed a large Burmese Python. About 12-13ft(4m) as I recall


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 14, 2013)

I've eaten snake before and yes it does tasted like chicken. Looks like soup is on.


----------



## Torch (Jun 14, 2013)

Theres open season on pythons in Florida,you seen em, you kill em. Not really the snakes fault,dumb ass people who buy them then release them created the issue.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 14, 2013)

I hate snakes. Most around here can kill you, so it's always a worry with the kids when they're outside playing - especially in summer time.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2013)

While I don't like snakes... a snake that is 30ft long while I'm in a fookin' tent concerns me. But I am more afraid of cats than dogs (stoopid on my part). And small snakes, spiders and other overly large insects and arachnids scare the hell out of me if I'm in confined spaces or trapped in confines. I once had a large wasp come into my flippin' shower while bathing. I was scared, it was scared and we both didnt get along.

Those who claim to act indifferent are posers.


----------



## nincomp (Jun 14, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> I hate snakes. Most around here can kill you, so it's always a worry with the kids when they're outside playing - especially in summer time.



Wildcat, here is a link to a humorous presentation related to snakes and Australia. The speaker is Douglas Adams, the author of "The Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy." He recounts a meeting with an Australian who is an expert about poisonous snakes. Adams visited this expert to get some information about poisonous snakes on the island of Komodo (home of the Komodo Dragons). The pertinent section begins at roughly 17:20 minutes into the video.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZG8HBuDjgc_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2013)

LMAO! That was awesome!


----------



## Readie (Jun 15, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> spiders and other overly large insects and arachnids scare the hell out of me if I'm in confined spaces or trapped in confines. I once had a large wasp come into my flippin' shower while bathing.



Matt, Flatulence is the only answer. Kill before you are killed mon brave 

To maxmise the effect may I suggest a curry and at least 8 pints of real British ale to stir the bowels....

You will live in fear no more ( your family might though)


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 16, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Wildcat, here is a link to a humorous presentation related to snakes and Australia. The speaker is Douglas Adams, the author of "The Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy." He recounts a meeting with an Australian who is an expert about poisonous snakes. Adams visited this expert to get some information about poisonous snakes on the island of Komodo (home of the Komodo Dragons). The pertinent section begins at roughly 17:20 minutes into the video.
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZG8HBuDjgc_




Nice! Thanks for that 
Here is a list of the top 10 deadly snakes in Australia.
Australia's 10 most dangerous snakes - Australian Geographic
where we live, we get numbers 1,5,6,8,9 and 10. I'm not a fan of any of them, but especially number 9.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> While I don't like snakes... a snake that is 30ft long while I'm in a fookin' tent concerns me. But I am more afraid of cats than dogs (stoopid on my part). And small snakes, spiders and other overly large insects and arachnids scare the hell out of me if I'm in confined spaces or trapped in confines. I once had a large wasp come into my flippin' shower while bathing. I was scared, it was scared and we both didnt get along.
> 
> Those who claim to act indifferent are posers.



Ok, guess I will admit to something here and have a kumbya moment.

I am an Animal Control Officer and have been for 30+ years. I have dealt with vicious rottweilers, pitbulls even a mad 220Lb mastiff. I have run down loose buffalo and corralled a 11' albino python. I have grabbed squirrels, groundhogs, opossums and the like with my hands. Wrestled with rabid raccoons and skunks. Tusselled with loose monkeys, illegal kangaroos and wild emus. But there is one thing that takes me out - sends me into seizures so bad that ambulances are called. I can't touch them or see them or I spazz.....

caterpillars.

Its a true phobia that stems from incidents in my early childhood. I deal with and it has never uninterrupted my work. I even called a cable show called "My Extreme Phobia" a few years ago to see if I could get on. I was gonna try the Maury Povich show also as they get help for those afraid of mustard and such....like me.  That is my story and my name is Njaco and I suffer a phobia. And now I pass the speaker's baton to the next person.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2013)

"Snakes....why did it have to be snakes..."


----------



## mikewint (Jun 16, 2013)

Chris, it takes a brave man to stand up? in public and admit to having pillaphobia. Admission is the first step to a cure.
That being said there are a roughly 50 N American caterpillars capable of inflicting very painful stings. Stinging caterpillars bear specialized nettling or urticaceous setae or spines. These structures are hollow and contain toxins from poison-gland cells to which they are joined. These are primarily defensive structures for protection of caterpillars from predators and other enemies. The sting inflicted on humans is not from a deliberate attack by the caterpillar, but the result of contact, usually inadvertent, with toxin-bearing setae or spines. When brushed against, these structures break away, releasing toxins. In some cases, broken setae may penetrate the skin; in others, toxins spill out to spread on the surface of the skin. The most toxic is the Puss Caterpillar or more appropriately named Tree Asp. With long brownish "fur" which tapers into a tail it just begs to be picked up and petted
Reactions to contact vary and include: slight to intense nettling, stinging, itching, or burning sensations; development of dermatitis, rash, lesions, or pustules; inflammation, swelling, and numbness at or around the area of contact; fever and nausea; and, in some cases, intense pain. The type of reaction depends on the species of caterpillar, degree of contact, type of toxin, and susceptibility of the individual. Reactions may be especially severe for individuals with allergies or sensitive skin.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> Nice! Thanks for that
> Here is a list of the top 10 deadly snakes in Australia.
> Australia's 10 most dangerous snakes - Australian Geographic
> where we live, we get numbers 1,5,6,8,9 and 10. I'm not a fan of any of them, but especially number 9.



That does it...Australia is off my bucket list. In fact, i have set fire to the bucket and buried it, and then set fire to the burial spot.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2013)

DON'T NOBODY DARE PUT A PIC OF A PILLAR ON THE SCREEN....PLEASE!



OMG.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2013)

Well Chris:


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Ok, guess I will admit to something here and have a kumbya moment.
> 
> I am an Animal Control Officer and have been for 30+ years. I have dealt with vicious rottweilers, pitbulls even a mad 220Lb mastiff. I have run down loose buffalo and corralled a 11' albino python. I have grabbed squirrels, groundhogs, opossums and the like with my hands. Wrestled with rabid raccoons and skunks. Tusselled with loose monkeys, illegal kangaroos and wild emus. But there is one thing that takes me out - sends me into seizures so bad that ambulances are called. I can't touch them or see them or I spazz.....
> 
> ...



Well, everyone has something that puts the wind up them Chris. 
I saw 'Psycho' when I was a lad...it scared me shitless I can tell you, To this day I will not watch any horror / psycho genre film.
My name is Readie and that's my phobia.

Next person....


----------



## nincomp (Jun 17, 2013)

Readie said:


> Next person....



Well, my Great Aunt had a bit of a moustache and insisted on kissing us on the cheek. Yuck!
Now that I think of it, this probably dosen't really qualify. Forget I mentioned it.

Readie, I ruined a perfectly good baseball bat after I saw "Psycho". I brought it into the shower, just in case...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 17, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Readie, I ruined a perfectly good baseball bat after I saw "Psycho". I brought it into the shower, just in case...



If I was showering in places where men dressed up as women, I'd take a baseball bat in with me too.


----------



## Elmas (Jun 17, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Well Chris:
> View attachment 236188



Until someone suggested the caterpillar to choose very carefully the foot to begin with......
It was a female caterpillar....


----------



## R Pope (Jun 17, 2013)

That snake would have to be close to a century old to get that big. And some morons with severe phobias come in to its world and kill it... Why?
I hunt, and I kill lots of things, but not wantonly, and not rare and old animals. There's a bull snake in the Cypress Hills that's 25 feet long, and about 100 years old. The local cowboys have watched her for many years without harming her in the least.


----------



## Readie (Jun 17, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> If I was showering in places where men dressed up as women...



I thought that was an every day occurrence in the outback


----------



## Readie (Jun 17, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Well, my Great Aunt had a bit of a moustache and insisted on kissing us on the cheek. Yuck!
> Now that I think of it, this probably dosen't really qualify. Forget I mentioned it.
> 
> Readie, I ruined a perfectly good baseball bat after I saw "Psycho". I brought it into the shower, just in case...



Psycho has a lot to answer for Nin...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Well Chris:
> View attachment 236188



nasty...........


----------



## mikewint (Jun 17, 2013)

The amygdala is an almond-shaped area of our brain which receives a large amount of sensory information about the environment, for example, smells, sights, sounds. In effect, the amygdala is our sentinel. A one inch long 1 gram caterpillar crawls into sight. It has no teeth, fangs, claws, talons, poison stinger, or abiity to leap for the throat. However, though totally irrational, the sentinel activates.
Unfortunately, the amygdala is part of the primitive brain and is connected directly to the spinal cord and thus responses go directly to target organs such as the heart, smooth and skeletal muscles, secretory glands, etc. Thus when the amygdale is activated we increase the heart rate, blood pressure and breathe in a jerky fashion. In addition, the pupils dilate and increases sweating, urinary and anal sphincters can relax. The amygdala has just activated the alarm. These primitive responses are what “lie detectors” look for to “detect” a lie. Being caught and its consequences trigger the amygdala.
The signals from the amygdala reach the hypothalamus, the area where corticotropic releasing hormone (HCT), triggers the release of cortisol (stress hormone). Cortisol is the substance responsible for leading the fight or flight through connections with our metabolism, since it directly influences the amount of glucose you should get the muscles.
There are connections from the amygdala that go to the cingulate cortex and other fibers that go directly into specific muscles. Such connections are what make dogs growl, cats arch their backs and tighten skin musculature causing hair to “stand up”. We see similar effects in humans where the muscles of the human vocal cords tighten. So that when we fear we get a higher-pitched voice which is what voice-stress analyzers look for to detect lies.
The information is also directed toward the locus coeruleus, an area in the brainstem, which is responsible for producing norepinephrine and disperse it throughout the brain. This puts the entire brain on alert. Note that the smallness of the stimulus makes no difference. We tremble in fear.
It is important to remember that all of these connections bypass the cerebral cortex. We can not control fear. Our rational brain is outside the control loop of all these responses which occur before the rational brain is aware. The “trigger stimulus” can be made “familiar”. Bullets and explosions are “triggers”. Military training provides reflex coping mechanisms to these battle triggers.
Being afraid in and of itself is not bad it is inherent in all animals. It is natural and can be positive. Once alerted to the danger, the defense planning can begin helping to ensure our survival in these life or death situations. Unfortunately, one of the characteristics of fear is anxiety and this depends basically on the interrelationship between two neurotransmitters, oxytocin and vasopressin at the level of the amygdala.
When oxytocin dominates the person is calmer in situations of danger. The cerebral cortex can function and provide effective planning. As fear “triggers” become common oxytocin levels increase. Jumping out of a perfectly good airplane is not a natural act but training increases familiarity and oxytocin levels. On the other hand if more vasopressin is present it will increases anxiety and uncertainty. Ultimately, fear grips us, the body is locked in a fight or flight loop, we are paralyzed with fear, the rational brain is locked out of the loop. A horse refusing to leave a burning barn.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if that was a spam post or not... hmmmm


----------



## nincomp (Jun 21, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I'm not sure if that was a spam post or not... hmmmm



Nope, SPAM is being discussed on another thread.


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Nope, SPAM is being discussed on another thread.



Bacon Spam do you mean Nin?
Its all very confusing.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------

